# Thinking Red : Writing Doctrine... wiki-style.



## Swill (Jul 5, 2009)

Ever read something in a Field Manual (as an example) and thought "this is stupid." Well, here's your chance to rewrite it:

https://wiki.kc.us.army.mil/wiki/Main_Page

Gotta have an AKO or DKO login.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks- I'll check that out.


----------

